

The Art of user engagement - dpakrk
http://www.slideshare.net/wushupork/art-of-user-engagement-presentation

======
dpakrk
[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/02/06/appoxee-raises-
funding-h...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/02/06/appoxee-raises-funding-
helps-mobile-app-developers-boost-user-engagement/)

